# Metal scene around Bristol



## jon6 (Mar 16, 2015)

We're looking at locations and currently Bristol is piquing our interest.

I'm a metal guitarist and for the last five years have been pretty much suffocated with the lack of musicians - let alone metal musicians - in my area. My current band is a nearly 90 minute drive to rehearsal and I don't get to hang with them as much as I would like.

So obviously, jobs and living aside, this is a big deal for me. What is the local metal band scene like in Bristol? Any favorite or usual clubs or bars?


----------



## JTG (Mar 16, 2015)

It's not huge but try starting with the Gryphon. Real ale and metal pub on Colston Street


----------



## xenon (Mar 16, 2015)

Fuck knows.


----------



## xenon (Mar 16, 2015)

Fancy a jam?


----------



## xenon (Mar 16, 2015)

Crown st nicks market. The hatchet. Pubs. Crown has v small live space downstairs.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Mar 22, 2015)

Yeah another vote for the gryphon. You're bound to find musicians there. The hatchet isn't metal per sey but I'm sure that would be a good place too. Also, what's the name of that pub down a side street in st nicks market? I think that's metal ish too.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Mar 22, 2015)

Basically what xenon said. Totally missed that post on my phone!


----------



## elmpp (Mar 23, 2015)

Doctor Carrot said:


> Yeah another vote for the gryphon. You're bound to find musicians there. The hatchet isn't metal per sey but I'm sure that would be a good place too. Also, what's the name of that pub down a side street in st nicks market? I think that's metal ish too.


That's the Crown


----------



## keybored (Mar 26, 2015)

If you don't mind getting out of the city there's JB Pearce in Dundry.


----------



## William of Walworth (Mar 27, 2015)

JTG said:


> It's not huge but try starting with the Gryphon. Real ale and metal pub on Colston Street




I forget to mention that in the pubs thread. The Gryphon is excellent both for beer and for rock


----------



## mojo pixy (Apr 8, 2016)

Bristol's metal scene is healthy and exciting. There's also the Red Lion on Whitehall Road - more punk / 'core than metal but the scenes cross over quite a lot in Bristol and quite a few metalheads go there.

The Gryphon is definitely best though, especially on a gig night.

There's also Maverick studios in Speedwell where bands practice and play and they put on quite social parties from time to time. But it's a bit biker-y and a couple of events I've been to there felt like they had a slightly dodgy crowd. You know, the ''rebel flag'' kind of vibe where there's no overt racism but you get the feeling it's not far below the surface. Anyway, friendly enough and a reasonably good ''networking space''.

And I ought to mention The Fleece and The Exchange, though that's only to say where metal bands also play regularly, not necessarily the best places to get a band together...


----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 24, 2016)

And also the stag and hounds in old market.


----------



## Geri (Apr 24, 2016)

A Facebook friend is in a metal band called Pistol Twister. No idea what they are like though, not really my cup of tea.


----------

